# Wie Bereitet Ihr Schuppenkarpfen Zu



## der Wolfsbarsch (30. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen.
da ich ja nun meinen teich mit schuppenkarpfen besetzt habe,möchte ich natürlich auch mal einen zubereiten.
leider bin ich nicht der grosse karpfenfan,jedoch möchte ich meiner frau mal die freude machen - sie is ganz verrückt auf karpfen.
hat jemand von euch ein schmackhaftes rezept ??

der wolfsbarsch |wavey: 

http://img289.*ih.us/img289/2460/lturm08toll5ui.gif


----------

